# كيف يتم تنصيب اوتوكاد لاند 2006 على ويندوز 7 64 بت



## مجدي س (18 أبريل 2011)

ممكن الحل يا جماعه بدي انزل اوتوكاد على ويندوز 7 وما بيزبط


----------



## مصطفى المساح (19 أبريل 2011)

ريحنفسك مش ينفع هات لاند 2007 64 وهوة هيتسطب
لو عاوز 2006 ضرورى تبقى تنزل من على صفحة ميكروسوفت برنامج xp mode هيفتح معاك كانك قاعد على جهاز تانى xp تقوم مسطب جواة البرنامج دة او اى برنامج تانى مش عاوز يتسطب على ويندوز 7


----------



## م.قيس (19 أبريل 2011)

*اخي الكريم ليس بحاجة الى اكس بي مود ، نزل البرنامج وبس يكتمل وما يرضى يفتح انا اعطيلك الحل الاكيد بدقائق وانا شخصيا سوف اتابع هذة الصفحة لحد ما تخبرني 

المهندس قيس
*


----------



## مجدي س (19 أبريل 2011)

مهندس قيس انا شاكر لك جدا بتمنى تفيدني في الحل الموجود عندك مع انه انا دبرت حل انه عملت جهاز وهمي داخل الويندوز 7 ونزلت عليه ويندوز اكس بي 
ف اكيد الحل الموجود عندك افضل الحلول وبتمنى تفيدنا فيه

ومشكور جدا ومصطفى المساح مشكور لاهتمامك في الموضوع


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (20 أبريل 2011)

انا نزلت لاند 2004 على ويندوز 7 وشغال عادى


----------



## م.قيس (20 أبريل 2011)

مجدي س قال:


> مهندس قيس انا شاكر لك جدا بتمنى تفيدني في الحل الموجود عندك مع انه انا دبرت حل انه عملت جهاز وهمي داخل الويندوز 7 ونزلت عليه ويندوز اكس بي
> ف اكيد الحل الموجود عندك افضل الحلول وبتمنى تفيدنا فيه
> 
> ومشكور جدا ومصطفى المساح مشكور لاهتمامك في الموضوع


 


اخي بعد تنزيل البرنامج على السفن روح للايقون واعملو خصائص ثم التوافق او compatibility

ثم تختار ويندوز اكس سيرفر باك 3 وموافق وبشتغل زي الحلاوة انشا الله

المهندس قيس


----------



## مجدي س (26 أبريل 2011)

مهندس قيس
للأسف المشكله ما زالت
جربت نزلت الاوتوكاد لاند 2004 ونفس المشكله 
لا يفتح


----------



## ثعيلي (4 مايو 2011)

*إن شاء الله في حل*

الأخوة الأعزاء 
هناك الكثير منا يشتكي من هذه الحالة وأغلب الظن أن نظام 64بت يعمل على إصدارات أحدث للبرامج من 2010 وما فوق.
السؤال هل يمكن أن تُنزل البرامج التي من تحت 2007 في نفس النظام؟
هناك نظامين 64 بت و 32 بت كثيراً البرامج تشتغل على نظام 32 بت ولكن إذا النظام 64 بت فما الحل؟
الحل:
أولاً : إستعين بالله
ثانياً : قم بتحويل نظام 64 - 32 بت
ثالثاُ : تريد الموقع أو البرنامج
رابعا : http://www.w7forums.com/windows-7-iso-official-direct-download-links-t2910.html

دعواتكم .


----------



## Abdullah Gebril (22 يونيو 2013)

هانى صابر محمد قال:


> انا نزلت لاند 2004 على ويندوز 7 وشغال عادى


 


*إزيك ياهندسة 
ياريت تشرحلنا إزاى يتم التسطيب*:6:


----------



## ابو انسk (24 يونيو 2013)

مدرس لغة انكليزية سوري الجنسية يقيم بالاردن جواله 00962796338026 يبحث عن وظيفة في دول الخليج


----------

